# Big Week Goldenear, Seaton and Emotiva!



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

Last week was huge for me replaced my trusted infinity Interludes with Goldenear speakers and also replaced my Def Tech Supercube reference with a Seaton submursive. Also picked up an Emotiva XPA - 3. Big week indeed!


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow, nice upgrade. Congrat's.

How are the GE's and Seaton getting along? Sometimes I feel like I'm pulling my hair out with my DefTech's and SVS's, getting the levels right.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Congrats on the new gear! Pics and impressions when time allows please.


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

So far so good! Haven't had time to really enjoy them yet. I picked up the front 3 on Wednesday, had the in ceiling installed on Thursday during the day and picked up the Seaton Thursday evening. I haven't had a lot of time to enjoy it yet. I'm going to set a side some time to listen this weekend. It will be a while before I get it dialed in. Which Def Tech and SVS do you have? Pics will come this weekend.


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

My set up uses Mythos STS mains and Gem XL, with a CS-8060HD center. For subs I have dual SVS B13-Ultra's. Its a nice setup, but I have a tricky room, which made integrating the powered sections in the mains and center with the subs a little harder, especially around the crossover point (tried 60/80/90/100hz crossovers, eventually ended up on 100hz). Audyssey XT32 and several acoustic panels/bass traps later it came together quite well.

I'm sure people are more interested in hearing your thoughts on your system. I'm looking forward to your impressions after you get to let it rip for awhile.


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

How do you like the Dual SVS's? Sorry I have been extremely busy this week but finally have everything set up. I added a Panamax 5102 replacing my Monster 2500. I will post more as I continue to listen and will post pics once I get to 5 posts. 

My initial impression is that I have quite a few different things going on! The difference between the submersive and the SuperCube reference is startling. The bass is clean, tight and from 20 ft away can be felt. The bass feels like a wave and during the sonic canon scene in the hulk I could feel the couch shaking. I have not adjusted anything so I will continue to tweak. Going from the infinity IL60's and IL36 was also a big step. Adding the XPA - 3 doesn't give an apple to apple comparison but there is a major difference. In HT I can here more detail in the sound and the tweeters have a gorgeous sound. The in ceiling speakers are taking some getting used to. I had two IL30's that were almost right behind my head but starting to be a huge fan.

I have a few friends that are also really into AV and they are really excited for me. I am going to play some music soon and listen just listen. 

Does anyone have thoughts on the OPPO?

I feel like a kid in a candy store!


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

Snow manic! Can you give me your thoughts on bass traps. If I want to stay married ... Lol


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I got the oppo-103 within the last few months and love it super load speed. There is a great review on this sight,I'm not sure how to link stuff working off I phone only but you can run a search to find it


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm definitely going to get it! I haven't bought a new piece of A/V for a while and I have gone nuts. The reviews are off the charts


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

B-one I ordered last night! The reviews are beautiful and all of my friends own one or are about to purchase one


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

You'll love it congrats!!


----------

